# Hello Folks - New here



## Bulldog743 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello all!

New to the site but not to building, I look forward to reading a ton of posts. Been years since I did any "supplements" will be interesting to see if anything changed. Happy to be here and meet some new folks!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Bulldog743, new here too, sorta. Back after a decade away, and just trying to get my head truly back in the game.  Good luck with your goals!


----------



## brazey (Aug 24, 2016)

Welcome....


----------

